# Termites



## Guest (Nov 24, 2004)

Are these the right termites to feed to the frogs? I found a whole field full of them.
Regards,
Chadd

http://dendroboard.com/coppermine/albums/userpics/10503/thumb_term1.JPG
This is the link to the gallery. The pic is a little bigger there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2004)

I can't tell where the termites are. maybe point it out to us, or get a closer picture.


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

I think you have some dirt on your camera lens


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

they in the top center.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2004)

*d*

I beleive you are correct, although I am not an expert by any stretch of the imagination. 

However, I think I've fed my frogs a bunch of those before, and they loved them.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Didnt realize you were asking if those were the right termites! Yes they are, just make sure you dont have any soldiers because they can have big sized pinchers! Also make sure their size is appropriate for the frogs you are feeding and everything should be ok.

Ryan


----------

